# HELP: Nandrolone Decanoate



## rocintlchem (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, buddies, here's one question met by my friend:

He received 50grams of nandrolone decanoate this morning. The problem is that it's in powder form. Do you know how to solve it and what the solution should be? Thanks in advance. 


Copy your reply to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------

